

How Data Mining Could've Prevented an ISIS Terror Attack in Tunisia - techieinafrica
http://www.iafrikan.com/2015/06/22/data-mining-isis-tunisia-tunis-bardo-terror-museum-atack/

======
dalke
A post-hoc correlation demonstrated through data mining is not difficult.
What's difficult is make predictive statements that are strong enough to be
actionable.

